# 2011 NGRC Show Cars and Building (Kansas Farm House)



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ took images of the 2011 NGRC Show Cars and Building (Kansas Farm House) 










The house has a number of ways to be displayed...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How did you like the show cars in terms of fit and finish? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

They're are quite nice, Gregg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I miss this? Who makes the Farm House Stan?
Looking forwards to your usual grand array of pictures too..............
Rod


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, 

Any chance we can see the showcars in a little better image? I'd like to see a close-up 3/4 view. 
I'd really like to be there to buy a MILWAUKEE car :-( 

Thanks for posting the pics so far, 
Brian


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know who makes it, but the farmhouse is famous...it is a model of the house on The Wizard of Oz 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian/Rod.... I don't know if I can get those images... I damaged 2 fingers on my right hand and may have to rely on someone else to cover that. I'll heal but it will take some time... 

The cars are nicely detailed. Marty is impressed with them.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

These are some great looking cars, sure wish someone could get some close ups, I know i will be ordering some.









Fred


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

This isn't a very good picture, but I took this on my cell phone yesterday when I was trying to decide whether or not to buy a show car. (Click the picture for the full size original). I ended up buying the yellow Milwaukee Road one today. They are a little pricey--it's the most I've ever spent on a single freight car--but they are very nice looking cars and I guess prices just keep going up.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ben


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that the cars are AML cars (1:29 scale) if I'm not mistaken. What I_ am_ sure about is that they are highly detailed, _big_ and_ gorgeous_ models! It's really too bad that I model in narrow gauge 1:20....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan or anyone,
Who makes the farmhouse?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The idea of Auntie Em's house was conceived last year. It was made with the cooperation of John Schneider with Just Plain Folk. John contacted Richard Weatherby, a retired architect, from the Baltimore area, who made up the drawings. The building is assembled and painted, but comes in three sections for easy and more compact shipping in the box. The prototype from Richards drawings were given to Ross and Sue Piper with Rainbow Ridge who agreed to cut out the building in a kit form. Details were added when the prototype was put together and sent to China for production. 

Sales on the house were very good at the convention in addition to the preorders I received. There are still some available. We also have sets of the Wizard of Oz figures for sale also. You can buy them through the NGRC2011.com website through the convention store. Look in the future for this item and many others to be labeled under the brand of "GscaleStuff.com". The price is $105.00 plus shipping through the month of July. The price will go up to $125.00 on August 1, 2011 

David Roberts


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to watch my spending, but if David brings some of the houses left over up to our open house. 
I will for sure buy one. 

If its OK with David maybe, if folks who are coming to our open house in Sept could buy from David and he could deliever them here. 


there is NOT that many left and I think they will go fast.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Got home this afternoon and unpacked the building. Very nicely done house that will look great out on the layout somewhere.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Show cars have as much detail as the USAT cars. They do provide a pad if you choose to mount KDs or you can mount there coupler that includes a box much like KD and mount body real quick. It has the coupler already mounted in the box and you just remove the truck mount and screw the body mount in place. BTW they couple up good to AC couplers. Almost about the same size. I will try to post some pics later as I just took them out of the box tonight. Long trip home so tired. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The house is a sale model of Dorothy's house from the movie. There are still some house and cars left. Not all of the cars made it in time for the convention. Another 180 are coming in 2-3 weeks. 

Both the house and the cars can be ordered on www.ngrc2011.com website. I think they are great cars and won't last long. 

David Roberts


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So David what road names will still be available for the show cars? Milw I hope would like to get a few more of those. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I have all of them available. MKT, Frisco, and Milwaukee Road. 100 cars of each were ordered. Only 40 of each made it to the convention. The rest are on the water. I should get them in 2-3 weeks. 

Just let me know and I will get them ordered for you. 

David


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The house is a sale model of Dorothy's house from the movie. 
Cool! Does it come with a witch underneath it? 

What's the scale/overall size of the house? I could use a fairly simple structure like that. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Claudias Gifts 1525 N Athenian St
Wichita, KS 67203
(316) 942-9342
email...[email protected]


Kevin..... Claudia at the address above had a set of OZ figures available for the house.... If you would like a set, you might call her to see if she has any left...








Dorothy, Toto, Witch, and the 3 guys...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered a house form the website. Wondering when it might arrive? So far teh charge for the house shows on my statement but not any shipping? Thanks Stan for the clue on the figures too! 

Chas


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

FWIW I ordered the house on 1 July and it arrived on 12 July

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry. I'll be a bit more patient then. 

Chas


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Small correction: Garden Railway Gizmos is located at 1425 N. Broadway, Wichita, KS 67214. The telephone number is 316-262-4300.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

You can order the Wizard of Oz figures, house, and show cars, plus a lot of NGRC 2011 products at www.ngrc2011.com 

David


----------

